# Karebear's new 58 gal



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I have had this tank in the trophy room for three years wrapped in the original cardboard, and it worked, the kids did not destroy it. Hairebear was very kind and never questioned when I was going to do something with it, or if  

I finally got water into it three weeks ago with grandiose plans that very quickly chose reality (I forgot I had this rock and wood, oh well, it will work, I guess). Fish went in three weeks ago, plants one week ago. My goal is to have a lower maintanence tank with not too much plant triming

Sand substrate

Lights:
Nova extreme 4 T5 bulbs

Dry ferts

CO2

Excel

Thank you


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Karebear,

Looks good! I am looking forward to seeing what it looks like when it "fills in". Keep us posted! Subscribed.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

I like the layout Karebear, and I agree, it will look great when it fills in! 58 gallons are actually one of my favorite size aquariums. I'm looking forward to watching the progress.

Dan S


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

Dan S said:


> 58 gallons are actually one of my favorite size aquariums.
> Dan S


Yeah looks cool what are the dimensions?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

lizziotti said:


> Yeah looks cool what are the dimensions?


They are 36in x 18in x 20in

I will try to get updated pictures soon. I am working with cloudy water because I need to feed the lamperii fry and cannot cut back the feeding like I need to.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking start. Subscribed so I can watch it grow.


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

nice tank!


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

New updates on my tank. I am dealing with cloudy water issues which is expected with a brand new tank. I hope to add some blue woodshrimp this week which has me really happy


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Karebear!

Looking good!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

great start......
maybe add some red plant ....
THat will looks more colorful..


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion. I have two red melon swords in there that I hope will add color. I bought some red barclaya and found out it gets way too big for this tank, I had to put it in the discus tank. I am not sure where I would want the red. Suggestions?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I wanted to give an update on my 58 gal tank, I hope the pictures come thru since the computer and I have been arguing and I have lost many many times to it


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice growth, Ive been thinking of setting up a 58 for a little while.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Karebear, that's a beautiful layout! Your swords are fantastic and the light green foreground is just right for contrast.

What are the dimensions of this aquarium? It looks nice and deep (front to back, I mean).

-Dave


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

58 oceanic right?
36 x 21H x 18(deep)
(I just bought one)

Hey karebear, whatcha lighting that with? I'm still light shopping.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Dave, I am glad you like this tank. It is the oceanic and I really like the depth to it. With the 18" front to back I have a lot of space to create depth and give the fish room to swim in the front of the tank. The micro sword carpet gives 4" to 10" of open water above it for the fish. The fish were not out in these pictures because I took them in the early morning before work. At night everyone is out and very active.

Vancat, I am using the Nova exreme fixture with the original current T5 bulbs 2 freshwater and 2 atinic (sorry about spelling). I do plan on replacing one of the blue lights but that just has not happend yet and you know the saying "if it ain't broke don't fix it". I did at first notice that when the light are on the fans were loud enough to be heard over the tv, Now I don't hear it since it is background noise to me. I have been happy with the fixture. I trimed the stem background plants last week, they were up to the top of the waterline.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Karebear.
I will rule that fixture out. I had a JBJ with loud fans that drove me nuts! The next one will be QUIET!


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

My soft side is showing today. I just did something I would never consider, I brought in a little goldfish from my deck pond and put it in my good tank. He is a cute little thing and I did not want to lose him to raccoons or freezing this winter. I wonder how many plants he will nibble on? I did a water change and large trimming while he acclimated to the tank


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Karebear,

A goldfish.....really?!!!!


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, I know,.... a goldfish,.... really. All he does is bumble around the tank, I have decided that he is the shih tzu of the fish world, pretty but not very smart


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i really like your tank!!! the goldfish is cute lol. what is the crinkly plant thats all over the tank?


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Very nice. Might consider a background of perhaps black so that the cords don't show.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

bratyboy2, I am glad that you like the tank That crinkly plant is a crinum calamistratum, it has been quite trouble free and interesting 

Hi Ben7, thank you for your suggestion. All my other tanks have had backgrounds in them and I wanted to see what it would be like w/o a background, in the future I may put one on when I get tired of this look


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Karebear
About the goldfish, some will do fine in a planted tank my daughters 20 had two Comets in it and they ate some plants but you could never tell, but we had plant good growth. I have heard that some goldfish will just tear up a planted tank, but have never seen it. So I hope it goes good in there.
Tony


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, it has been awhile since I updated my tank  I am still growing in the foreground, but my melon sword decided to put out a bloom spike that I find really fun!


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

hey what's the grassy foreground in the earlier scape? lilaeopsis brasiliensis?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Sketch, the original foreground is micro sword known as lilaeopsis brasiliensis


----------

